# White vinyl windows with wood trim... crazy?



## Leah Frances

Tacky is in the eye of the beholder. Can *you* and the people you live with - live with the look? I say go for it - what's the worst that can happen?


----------



## Maintenance 6

I have a few white vinyl windows with stained wood trim. I think it looks fine.


----------



## wrangler

I've seen it done many times as well, and does not look bad unless you are going for a certain look or character. It actually gives the window a bit of 'pop' such as an accent wall might do to a room. If not sure, you could always start with one and decide if you like it and if it will be worth your summer to do the rest.


----------



## Maintenance 6

What Wrangler said. If you don't like the look, you can always paint it again. The only real investment is your labor. The materials are pretty cheap.


----------



## Dana11

Its what you like; personal preference as you are the one who will see it everyday. No problem with the combo thou.


----------

